# Your church's sermon today



## brendanchatt (Mar 20, 2016)

What was your church's sermon today about? Please feel free to say the scripture text(s), the basic premise, or even something you just really appreciated...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 20, 2016)

Revelation 7:1-8; cmp to Ezekiel 9; the Lord marks those that are His and excludes them from the judgment of his wrath on those that are not.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 20, 2016)

The first part of a 48 part series called: How to be a Twinkie in a Ding-Dong World. Lol, jk. I've been listening to Tim Hawkins. We focused on the death of Jesus and the Biblical Theology behind it.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 20, 2016)

My pastor is preaching a series on the fear of God. Today he discussed the believer's fear of God as the natural fruit of reconciliation with God.

In the afternoon, he is preaching through I Timothy. Right now he is covering the creed in Chapter 3, Verse 16: "And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory." Today he discussed how it is that Christ was "justified in the Spirit"


----------



## brendanchatt (Mar 20, 2016)

Did he relate the fear of God and I Timothy 3:16?


----------



## brendanchatt (Mar 20, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> My pastor is preaching a series on the fear of God. Today he discussed the believer's fear of God as the natural fruit of reconciliation with God.
> 
> In the afternoon, he is preaching through I Timothy. Right now he is covering the creed in Chapter 3, Verse 16: "And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory." Today he discussed how it is that Christ was "justified in the Spirit"



Did he relate the fear of God and I Timothy 3:16?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 20, 2016)

I didn't preach in my own church yesterday, but in a neighbouring congregation. 

In the morning service, I preached on Jeremiah 2:12-13, "All your idols are utterly empty and foolish." I demonstrated the two-fold evil of 1) forsaking the Fountain of living waters and 2) building your own cistern. My sermon notes are here for anyone interested.

In the afternoon service, I preached a sermon on our sanctification, with Heidelberg Catechism Lord's Day 32 as the catechism lesson. "Created in Christ Jesus for Good Works" was the theme and I taught about the source, motivation, and benefits of good works. Sermon notes here.


----------



## brendanchatt (Mar 20, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> The first part of a 48 part series called: How to be a Twinkie in a Ding-Dong World. Lol, jk. I've been listening to Tim Hawkins. We focused on the death of Jesus and the Biblical Theology behind it.



So you have been listening to recorded or live stream sermons?


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 20, 2016)

James 1:26-27.
A lot on bridling your tongue and visiting the oppressed/abandoned and quite convicting.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 20, 2016)

brendanchatt said:


> Ryan&Amber2013 said:
> 
> 
> > The first part of a 48 part series called: How to be a Twinkie in a Ding-Dong World. Lol, jk. I've been listening to Tim Hawkins. We focused on the death of Jesus and the Biblical Theology behind it.
> ...



Sorry, lol, Tim Hawkins is a Christian comedian who jokes about weird things in the church. We are members at our local PCA.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 20, 2016)

We had a sermon on 2 Samuel 20:14-22. The theme was that wisdom sought salvation from destruction, and found it through the application of targeted violence.


----------



## timfost (Mar 20, 2016)

Genesis 25:19-34, introduction to Jacob and Esau. Our pastor started at Genesis 1 and is preaching through the book.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 20, 2016)

AM service: Acts 20:17-36 -- Shepherd the Church of God
This message, modified for my local congregation, I also preached at an installation service Friday; I gave the charge to the minister.

PM service: 2 Corinthians 4:1-6 -- A Ministry of Truth and Light
part of a series on 2Cor.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 20, 2016)

I am nearing the end of my exposition of the book of Hebrews. This morning I preached on Hebrews 13:5-6 and the topic of contentment in the Christian life.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2016)

AM: Exodus 20:8-11 We are going through Exodus and lately the 10 commandments and this is the first of a lot on the 4th commandment. So it is a general look at Sabbath keeping.

PM: Acts 15:22-35 We are going through Acts and have seen the Presbytery meeting, this is the decision and letter of the Presbytery sent to the Church in Antioch that calls for unity of the brethren.


----------



## Bald_Brother (Mar 20, 2016)

Morning Service: "In God We Trust", Psalm 56, Rev. Tito Lyro

My Notes: 

"In God We Trust" - on coins, etc... - from 4th stanza of SSB.
---> in what god do we - as a nation - trust? not the God of the Bible
-----> we should be reminded of Ps. 56 and to Trust in God

Ps. 56 - the occasion when David acted crazy in order to escape Gath
-----> here we find David somewhere between faith and fear ---> on one side = trust in God, on the other side = the Philistines
-------> we will learn that hope never comes into its own without the occasion of fear

***re-listen to sermon to hear questions answered by this psalm. meditate on that***

How bad was David's situation? So bad that he thought the best place for him to go was the city of his enemy, in which he was well known and well despised.

v. 1-2
1) David feels oppressed / overrun
2) He is being exhausted by the duration of the oppression (v.2 "...all day long..."
3) David feels alone (v.2 "...many attack me proudly...")
4) He has no recourse but to call out to God (v.1)

v. 1-4
David find faith, hope, and confidence in God and in His word.
----> Object of David's faith is God himself, the content of his faith in the promises in God's word
(Augustine "In the midst of trials, we see the greatness of the evils not the power of the physician")
(Lloyd Jones "Stop talking to yourself, start preaching to yourself.")
--> David is preaching to himself here
---> David reminds himself that God is greater than the greatness of the trial

Ps. 56 is basically the OT equivalent of Romans 8:28ff
"What can flesh do to me?" <---> "...if God is for us, who can be against us" etc...

v. 5-6
David is not trying to ask for anything particularly "spiritual" - he is just trying to stay alive

[[here's where my daughter started to get antsy]]

David learns something about God in the midst of his troubles
---> not in his deliverance, but in the trial

[[more antsy daughter]]

(Psalm 40)

[[more antsy daughter]]

Psalm 56:8 "...put my tears in your bottle..." picture of God's concern for us. Counts the hairs on our head... God knows our grief (Christ and the cross) and concerns Himself with it


[[daughter's moving overcame my note taking]]

Afternoon Service - WSC Q.4 (continued) "The Power of God", Revelation 19:1-10, Rev. Tito Lyro


----------



## Cymro (Mar 21, 2016)

2Pet 1:10, "give diligence to make your calling and election sure." And,in the evening, Ps73:28, "Draw near to God."


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 21, 2016)

We covered John 7 37-52 in our main service and continued through the Canons of Dort in our Catechetical Service covering articles 12-15 of canon 1


----------



## jw (Mar 21, 2016)

In the morning sermon at CCRPC -continuing on in our series on Justifying Faith- we learned about the "Poison of Eden," that is, the many subtle ways those vestiges of self-righteousness (not a little aided by the Devil, likened to a roaring lion seeking to devour us) seek to earn merit before the Father, rather than resting in Christ alone. Some points were taken from Boston's _Fourfold State_, fleshed out further in light of Matthew 11.28-30, with emphasis on clinging to Christ Himself, rather than any benefits we might receive from Him, merely knowing His attributes, or trusting in our penitence, tears, sincerity, or repentance, etc. A most excellent Gospel and Grace filled sermon, cutting to the quick of the little Pharisee that lives in my heart. 

The evening sermon is our continuation in the 5 Solas, now focusing on _Solus Christ_, where we have been working through John 17. This evening was discussing the Father's and Christ's keeping of His saints in not only the end, being our salvation, but also in the means. A favorite line of mine was, "Christ has not sent you to heaven in a jalopy." 

------

Providentially, I was out of town visiting the little one, and attended my cousin's church, wherein the Pastor preached in 1 Peter 3, discussing "the spirits in prison," the false interpretations of that passage, then the correct understanding of it being Christ's preaching through Noah, the preacher of righteousness, for that 120 years mentioned in Genesis (6, I think?), tying it up with a hearty Gospel invitation (READ: NOT altar call) to drop all vestiges of self-righteousness and merit-based religion, and come to Christ.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 21, 2016)

Isaiah 2. The contrast between the promised peace and the current rebellion; the absolute foolishness of sin; the two-edged dangers of reactionary belligerence and complacent tolerance; the power and hopelessness of pride; the necessity of corporate worship and of saints encouraging one another.

Redemption, growth, salvation in God causing us to desire to learn his ways that we may follow his paths.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 21, 2016)

We had the Palm Sunday sermon....I sort of know what next weeks sermon is on also.


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> My pastor is preaching a series on the fear of God. Today he discussed the believer's fear of God as the natural fruit of reconciliation with God.
> 
> In the afternoon, he is preaching through I Timothy. Right now he is covering the creed in Chapter 3, Verse 16: "And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory." Today he discussed how it is that Christ was "justified in the Spirit"


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 21, 2016)

brendanchatt said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > My pastor is preaching a series on the fear of God. Today he discussed the believer's fear of God as the natural fruit of reconciliation with God.
> ...



No, sir. He treated one in the morning sermon and the other in the afternoon sermon, and did not relate them.


----------



## Reepicheep (Mar 22, 2016)

I have been preaching through Isaiah for the past year. 

I will pause that exposition for two weeks to preach Palm Sunday and Resurrection Sunday related Sermons. 

Yesterday it was Matthew 21:1-11 with specific reference to Jesus' fulfilling the offices of prophet, priest, and King. All referenced in that passage. Our dilemma is three fold (Ignorance/Guilt/Corruption), Jesus is the threefold remedy by way of His offices and their function. 

This coming Lord's Day I will open Luke 24 and key especially on Jesus' discussion with the disciples on the Emmaus Road. 

Then...back to Isaiah for however long it takes. I am at chapter 30.


----------



## Fly Caster (Mar 22, 2016)

We had our annual Spring Conference with Dr. Neil Stewart speaking on Isaiah 53. Some splendid preaching---

Westminster 2016 Spring Conference


----------



## Edward (Mar 22, 2016)

Guest pastor Vincent Parker of the Golden Gate Missionary Baptist Church in Dallas (9:30 and 11:00 services)

Scripture Reading Rev. 4-5

Sermon title "Putting God in His Place"

Gist: There are problems on both sides of the river (Trinity River, widely used euphemism for the division between the stereotypically affluent white north bank and the stereotypically poor Black south bank) , but there is one God who we need to view as the Scriptures say, not as we want to view Him and that Black and White, we are all brothers in Christ. 

Note. except for a anti-Trump zinger (followed up with one aimed at Black Lives Matter), nothing offensive. It was a cross cultural experience for my wife, but by southern black preaching standards, it seemed toned down to me.


----------

